# Just got an 811



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Picture looks up!!! cept for some noise im very happy!!! I have 1 question tho can i get a DVI-HDMI cable will that work?? my tv has output hdmi.. tyvm


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

noise? The 811 does not have a fan and should be pretty silent. What noise are you talking about. As for doing DVI-HDMI I believe this is possible though I have not done it myself.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

noise as in the picture... picture noise.. maybe its from the recording


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

On all channels?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

It could be normal,, im not getting a Dolby 5.1 signal either with my optical cable,, and some sound going in and out here and there but i do get a Dolby Digital signal but its not 5.1 anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Picture looks up!!! cept for some noise im very happy!!! I have 1 question tho can i get a DVI-HDMI cable will that work?? my tv has output hdmi.. tyvm


DVI/HMDI cables will work. Remember that your audio needs to run separately. It will not carry with this cable.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Olgeezer


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Check this thread out....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49476


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I fix the bleeping noises,, i had to make it tight,, but i dont get a DD 5.1 signal just a Digital Signal .. ty ron


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure you are aware of this. But you will only see DD if the program is delivering DD. That is why the DD/PCM option and the DD only option. If you set to DD only and than watch a non-DD content you will get no sound. Are you sure you are watching DD content?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

HDNet Movies (Sat. 110* / Tp. 7*)
-Average Video 16.96 Mbps
-1920x1080i
-Dolby 5.1 384 Kbps

And Voom Channels are 5.1 384 KBPS what Gary's website says.. They only getting me Digitial instead of Dolby Digital  And i still do get bleeps only with HD channels..


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think you will get DTS from HDNET as I never have, but that may vary depending on programming and I don't watch that channel much. But you should get Dolby Digital as long as you have it enabled in the 811's menu (recommend DD/PCM setting as Ron stated earlier) and the programming is being broadcast with DD.

You said in an earlier post that you "fixed the bleeps" by tightening the connection, but in your most recent post above this one you're saying you get them again. By HD channels do you mean off air channels or satellite channels? In either case it sounds like you may have an incompatibility or connection issue and I would refer to the other TOSLINK thread that we already have running in the 811 forum.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Very odd. Although I am overall happy with my 811 I would be upset if I got one handed to me today considering the 411 is already out there and being installed. Seems like E* wants to clear out the 811s which makes no sense to me, I think it would benefit them to start installing only 411s at this point.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

HD Satellite Channels the bleeping occurs, Music Channels and Non HD channels are fine  Other then that its superb, i notice i get Dolby Digital 5.1 tho on Sho HD and HBO HD sometimes


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Was Watching Discovery Home Theater and man it was amazing and i got a Dolby Digital EX 6.1 audio signal amazing picture and sound omfg!!! It was about tigers that killed humans!  amazing stuff !


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Only Dolby Digital 5.1 at this time.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep only 5.1 unless your AV Receiver is matrixing the 6th speaker, which it most likely is if you were getting the rear center.


----------

